# Facetime ne marche pas :/



## Youth-Spirit (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, je possède un mac et un iPhone 4 et ai installé Facetime sur mon mac, je souhaitais donc essayer cette fonction en appellant mes deux iDevices. Sauf que quand j'appelle mon ordi depuis mon iPhone, cela sonne dans le vide et rien n'apparait sur mon mac et quand j'appelle mon iPhone depuis mon mac, le message d'erreur suivant apparait directement "echec de Facetime". Je ne comprends pas ce qui cloche car ils sont tout deux connectés à mon wifi, mon adresse + compte sont bien rentrés dans mon Facetime sur mac, j'ai essayé d'appeller mon téléphone avec et sans code indicatif du pays et cela ne marche toujours pas. Quelqu'un verrait ce que pourrait être le problème ?


----------



## Youth-Spirit (26 Juillet 2011)

Sérieux, personne ne voit ce que ça pourrait être ?


----------



## rvincent54 (26 Juillet 2011)

Salut

J'ai le même soucis que toi...
J'ai envoyé un e-mail au SAV AppStore et j'attends la réponse.
En attendant j'ai consulté pas mal d'endroit où l'on parle de FacTime.... et j'en suis arrivé à une conclusion qui n'a peut rien à voir avec le problème mais qui pourrait être une explication quand même.

Quand tu utilises FaceTime, tu te connecte en wifi mais aussi via on identifiant apple... Or lorsque tu veux mettre en contact ton iphone avec ton mac via FaceTime tu utilises au moment ton identifiant apple sur 2 machines... et c'et peut être là que ça plante... tu ne peux peut être pas appelé et être appelé en même temps....:confuses:

Suis-je clair?

De toute façon je posterai la réponse du SAV de l'AppStore


----------



## Crashtwo (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour, moi je n'arrive absolument pas à me connecter avec facetime, il met sans arrêt échec (sur mon mac) sur l'iphone 4 je n'ai pas encore essayé étant donné que c'est payant ! 

Une petite aide ne serait pas de refus ! 
Merci d'avance


----------



## rvincent54 (7 Août 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> De toute façon je posterai la réponse du SAV de l'AppStore



2 semaines après, pas de nouvelles du SAV AppStore...
FaceTime ne fonctionne toujours pas...
Et en plus avec OS X Lion impossible de désinstaller l'application???


----------

